# Some thoughts for the Jewish New Year



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

L'SHANA TOVA TO YOU AND YOURS!

May you be blessed with good neighbors who are there for you when you need them, and who are not around too much when you don't need them.

May the clothing styles of yesterday come back so you can wear all that stuff that you don't have the heart to throw away.

May those old fashioned expressions "thank you", "pardon me", "after you", and "you look lovely", come back into use. And may the expressions "you now", and "like", and "whatever" be retired forever.

May we sing songs that are singable, that have lyrics that are understandable, and may we not have to wear ear plugs when our children or our neighbors play music in their rooms.

In this new year that now begins, may your hair, your teeth, and your stocks not fall. and may your blood pressure, your cholesterol and your mortgage interest rate not rise.

May the world enjoy a year that is free of hurricanes, earthquakes, fires, drought, and political speeches, which produce the most wind of all.

May you have a spouse, or a child or a friend, or a grandchild, who loves you, even though they really know you. And may you learn that giving love away freely without strings is the surest way of receiving it in return.

May your insurance pay whatever your doctor charges, without insisting on any further investigation, and may the IRS also accept whatever you pay, without insisting on any further investigation.

May you receive a good report, from your dentist, from your ophthalmologist, from your dermatologist, from your cardiologist, from your gastro-entomologist, from your podiatrist, and ultimately, from your G-d.

May there be peace this year between the Jews of Israel and the Arabs, and may there also be peace between the Jews of Israel, which sometimes seems much more difficult to achieve.

May your bank statement and your budget both balance, and may they both include generous amounts for charity.

May you have enough to give you contentment, and may you have enough left over, so that you can be generous.

May we keep rage off of the freeways, and out of the workplace, and out of our homes, and direct it instead at racism, at poverty and at all the evils that we politely tolerate. 

May we learn in this new year that what really counts the most is not the years but the days, not the machines we have in our lives, but the people we have in our lives, not how much we can accumulate but how much we can share, and with whom.

And may we have peace in the world for all to enjoy.

And may G-d continue to a ways be with you and may you always know it!

Shana tova! Best wishes for a healthy, sweet New Year. 






________________________________________
I am using the Free version of SPAMfighter.
SPAMfighter has removed 8=57 of my spam emails to date.

Do you have a slow PC? Try free scan!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

pappabee said:


> L'SHANA TOVA TO YOU AND YOURS!
> 
> May you be blessed with good neighbors who are there for you when you need them, and who are not around too much when you don't need them.
> 
> ...


Well said! And so agreeable.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Detailman said:


> Well said! And so agreeable.


And i agree, but this is where being a baseball fan helps.
Try batting just .300 on that list. (Meaning 3 out of ten will come true.)
Anyone who can will be ahead of the game.
:clap2:


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*L'shana tova*

EXCELLENT MY FRIENDS,

May this year bring the entire world peace and prosperity, joy and contentment and good health.

May we all work just a little harder to heal the world, tikkun olam, so that we can all share the gifts that are all around us.

Next year in Ajijic!!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> EXCELLENT MY FRIENDS,
> 
> May this year bring the entire world peace and prosperity, joy and contentment and good health.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to all.

May we remember that it's not the god we worship, but the way we treat our fellow human beings, and this lovely earth, that determines our worthiness to call ourselves good people.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

*Som Thoughts for the Jewish New Year*



> May those old fashioned expressions "thank you", "pardon me", "after you", and "you look lovely", come back into use.


Their Spanish equivalents have never gone out of use in Mexico!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

mazel to!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> May those old fashioned expressions "thank you", "pardon me", "after you", and "you look lovely", come back into use.


In the World in which I live, and travel ... these expressions have never left.


----------

